# iPad et SoundCloud (ou autres Flash)



## tomahawkcochise (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour : l'air bête de ma life ce matin : je me rends compte, alors que je n'y avais pas pensé, que la toute belle toute fraîche nouvelle Fan page Facebook correspondant à mes compos musicales ne peut être utilisée sur IPad (c'est à dire que les morceaux postés, qui sont en fait des liens "SoundCloud", ne peuvent évidemment être lus puisque c'est du Flash...) : dégouté! Je n'y avais pas pensé... :

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer pour que les utilisateurs d'Ipad puissent, eux aussi, écouter mes morceaux sur cette page Facebook? Autrement dit : comment poster de la musique sur Facebook sans que ce post fasse appel à un lecteur Flash?

Merci beaucoup :sleep:


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Août 2011)

(re) bonjour! alors, personne pour me filer un p'tit coup d'main? help! merci


----------

